# Drywall mud over plywood



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi, I'm building doors in plywood to hide my electrical pannel. I painted my first layer white thinking the quality of the plywood would give a nice look. Nope, it really looks ugly and now I'm back to what I should have done in first place, prepping the surfaces and sides.

I saw that article saying that I could use drywall mud to fill the imperfections. Painting Plywood ⋆ 🌲 ThePlywood.com

Do you think it's a good idea to use plaster mud on a plywood that will not be touched a lot, a couple of times per year at most?

Do you think it's ok to put mud over the first layer of paint that was absorbed a lot by the wood as I didn't use a primer?


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

I know that a wood filler would be more solid but I have a lot of impefections to fill and I find wood filler are hard to apply.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Would you expect the door itself to expand and contract with the humidity?


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Would you expect the door itself to expand and contract with the humidity?


I've read somewhere that plywood doesn't expand like other wood do. Maybe I'm wrong? There's a humidity factor in the basement for sure though.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

My experience is that drywall mud sticks very well to everything it touches. But i would be tempted to paint it 5 or 6 times with not-thin coats of paint. Not so thick that it runs or has problems drying properly. My thought is that the paint will stay flexible, the dried mud will be brittle and could crack.


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

Half-fast eddie said:


> My experience is that drywall mud sticks very well to everything it touches. But i would be tempted to paint it 5 or 6 times with not-thin coats of paint. Not so thick that it runs or has problems drying properly. My thought is that the paint will stay flexible, the dried mud will be brittle and could crack.


I went to home depot and the girl over there suggested some spackling putty. I will try that. Hopefully it yields good results.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I've read and watched several videos and articles that show using spackle on wood kitchen cabinets to hide the wood grain. Too many agree for it not to work. I would be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rule #1 of DIY = don't listen to the people at the store.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> rule #1 of DIY = don't listen to the people at the store.


Rule #2. Follow rule #1. The kid in the paint dept where they sell spackle and wood filler was in lawn and garden last week.

My daughter worked in a new Lowes store when she got out of college, while she was looking for a career job. She is a bit of a tomboy, thinks she can do anything, and she helped me a bit with renovations. However ... i would get 2-3 calls a day from her for advice. She worked in the tool dept, best part was seasonal changes when the tool reps updated the displays, she could buy the display tools for $5. No manual, probably no case, no accessories... and i have several. :}


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never tried mud to fill ply grain.

I did have an issue of replacing part of a panel exterior door with a plywood insert.....and requiring a grain free paint application. Especially being an exterior door, I never considered mud.

My solution was multiple coats of a latex high-build primer...probably from Sherwin, I don't remember....lightly sanded between multiple (maybe 4 or 5 coats). Came out perfect and unnoticiable to rest of door.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I've never tried mud to fill ply grain.
> 
> I did have an issue of replacing part of a panel exterior door with a plywood insert.....and requiring a grain free paint application. Especially being an exterior door, I never considered mud.
> 
> My solution was multiple coats of a latex high-build primer...probably from Sherwin, I don't remember....lightly sanded between multiple (maybe 4 or 5 coats). Came out perfect and unnoticiable to rest of door.


My point exactly.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with drywall mud over wood. It is done fairly regularly, well, at least I've seen it a lot over many years of being a painter. I would suggest using some quickset, Durabond, or any one of a number of fast-setting drywall in powder form. 45 minute might be best as it gives you some time to work with. Of course, if you don't want the hassle of mixing your powdered drywall with water, you really can use regular joint compound. It will just take longer.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Haven't tried mud over plywood, but have had great success with skim coating 
mud over wood paneling. The edges/sides would be the part I'd be most doubtful 
about.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not sure what look you are looking for, but from the photos it looks pretty good, except maybe the cut edges. I wood sooner use a wood filler on the edges, but drywall compound will probably work too. Or Bondo for the edges -- I always have a can in my shop. But if you use Bondo on the edges, don't build it up -- just press it in to close to zero thickness and then a sanding.

If you really want it to look good, consider high pressure laminate (i.e Formica).


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

SPS-1 said:


> Not sure what look you are looking for, but from the photos it looks pretty good, except maybe the cut edges. I wood sooner use a wood filler on the edges, but drywall compound will probably work too. Or Bondo for the edges -- I always have a can in my shop. But if you use Bondo on the edges, don't build it up -- just press it in to close to zero thickness and then a sanding.
> 
> If you really want it to look good, consider high pressure laminate (i.e Formica).


Buy a can of Hard Rock.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Buy a can of Hard Rock.


Thats Durham Rock Hard. Awesome product. Cheap.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Seems to be Plaster of Paris. I rather like the Bondo since it is more flexible and I can use it on steel also (i.e for welded joints).


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

I've finally used the spackling putty and it was really nice and easy to use. It gives a super smooth finish and I'm hopeful it will do the trick. I'll post photo once the project is completed.


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)

Before








After


----------



## Polux (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> rule #1 of DIY = don't listen to the people at the store.


Especially Home Depot. There are a select few employees who know their stuff, but the majority of them are just people punching a time clock.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------

